# Pymatuning



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Can an ohio resident launch a boat on the pa side ? Anyone doing any good ? 
Thanks


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

sure can, as long as your boat is registered in OH or PA your good to have it on Pymatuning. If its a newer lake for you send me a PM with what you want to fish for and I'll help you out, Pymatuning is my favorite lake and right now there's some good fishing there.


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

I am headed out there this afternoon. It's been over 15 years since I fished there last.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes. It's my BIL's favorite lake. He lives in Mesopotamia, OH and launched on the PA side if it's handy to where he wants to go. Also, as long as you are on the water, either state's license is good to go, you don't need both.


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

FYI just make sure you have a life jacket on or they will be happy to fine you.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

You have to wear a life jacket in pa ? Or just have it ?


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Under 16ft you need them on until a certain date. 16ft n bigger just available


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

November 1st - April 30th


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Did not know that . Is it that way if you put in , in ohio also ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Rules on pymi are the same either side


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Just a thought Not sure about crossing state line to fish right now
Governor says no coming in from PA to buy booze in Ohio so....
You may want to launch from Ohio side to avoid getting stopped


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

Fishing was tough there yesterday.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

SPURCHASERX said:


> Just a thought Not sure about crossing state line to fish right now
> Governor says no coming in from PA to buy booze in Ohio so....
> You may want to launch from Ohio side to avoid getting stopped


I took my boat up to our cottage for the season yesterday. We're on the Pa side. Lots of boats were on the water fishing both sides of the causeway. Also saw a few Ohio trucks/trailers parked at the causeway launch. No problems that I saw. Also made a trip to Andover to get gas and it was business as usual. Nothing open but the gas station. Haines has also restricted service hours. But the bait shops were open!


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Is there a 9.9 hp limit on Pymatuning ? I have a 90 hp and a 9.9. Is it ok to operate only the kicker?


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep lots of guys do it. Speaking of motors anyone with a heavier 16ft tiller running 20hp motors. I just bought a new efi 20 . Not getting much speed yet. Like 13mph


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a old 16ft aluminum deep v, in old I mean 1968. Thick aluminum not like the thin stuff they use now. With my 20hp tiller, 3 guys and gear I get 15mph. That's running the proper pitch prop to be in the recommended max rpm at WOT. Are you getting fully on plane or is the stearn still staying in the water, if it won't get on plane all the way I recommend moving weight forward and a set of trim tabs.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Its plowing. Just on the verge of plane. I just broke the motor in. I did go down on the prop pitch.it will be here with a tach on Thursday. With it being a tiller n I'm a bigger dude I had to try something. The motor definitely was not revving at max rpm


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Plowing as in the front is? Trim the motor up some then


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Meaning its plowing mid boat.just on the verge getting into plane.more rpm with the lower pitch should hopefully do it


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

O ok, I put a set of nauticus smart tabs on the back of mine to lift the rear out of the water and they improved the boats handling a ton, highly recommend looking into a set, took about a hour to put them on.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Install a SEsport 200 on your motors cavitation plate. It really improves boat performance and hole shot. It’ll get you up on plane faster. I have one on both my 9.9 and 25. Anytime I buy a new motor, I buy the se 200


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a 95 sea nymph fm 165 with a yamaha 20 hp 4 stroke I can get on and with 2 people at about 16 mph and by myself I get 18 to 19 mph in plane also for a little motor it pushes it good enough for me I think it's a heavier 16 footer 2 battery also and bow mount


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I fished there last week. The lady from duck and drake let me know that none of the docks were in at the ohio ramps but they were in on the pa side. I'm from Ohio and put in at the bay 41 ramp without a issue. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

I would wait till you get the new prop, and move some weight forward, and check what hole the trim pin is set on , might have to move it a hole or two


----------



## Danny Czartoszewski (Mar 28, 2020)

BassMagic said:


> I took my boat up to our cottage for the season yesterday. We're on the Pa side. Lots of boats were on the water fishing both sides of the causeway. Also saw a few Ohio trucks/trailers parked at the causeway launch. No problems that I saw. Also made a trip to Andover to get gas and it was business as usual. Nothing open but the gas station. Haines has also restricted service hours. But the bait shops were open!


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fished yesterday north west end .shallow water temp was 54. We got 35 crappies. Same area today 30 boats n no fish.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I just left the causeway missed a couple fish had a walleye on something else Chase my jig right up to the Rocks but I didn't see it forgot the headlight. Packed it up at 9:30. Crappie started playing around when I left. Used whistle jig and gulp alive twister.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Went back tonight hoping to get some more walleye to chase and bite. Just had 1 bite tonight but I got him. First fish of 2020.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a Erie size bass there!


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> That's a Erie size bass there!


Took my son out last night and did well again. We’ve been getting near limits pretty often.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

litman24 said:


> Took my son out last night and did well again. We’ve been getting near limits pretty often.


Boats really been hitting that island just south of causeway on ohio side


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> That's a Erie size bass there!


Yeah I didn't measure. But he was at least 14 probably 15. Very meaty. He was jailed in the basket for dinner. I didn't catch any more and he was hooked in the lip. Dropped the charges and he Swam for another day.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Posted on other pymi thread. But for those watching this one, I caught a flicker shad today. West bay just north of causeway where you drive in. Other group there caught a cat as well. At least something was biting and I scored a lure!


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Hahah. Nice. That's a great lure


----------

